# White poodle with black spot on tongue - Is this common?



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

So the other day I noticed my white Std boy, Finn, has a black spot of pigment right up the back of his tongue. It's very far back so it's quite difficult to see, but it's about 1 or 2cm square (round? lol).

Finn has good pigment in his skin. Dark black lips, nose and dark skin on most of his body. Up until recently I thought his tongue was completely pink...

I'm just curious if anyone has come across something like this in white Poodles before? Is it a fault/side effect of breeding for dogs with dark skin?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Frosty is cream but has dark pigment markings in his mouth (but not on the tongue) and belly.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Chloe (red poodle) has a black spot on her tongue. I asked the vet about it and she said it was normal.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie and Sam are both cream and they both have black spots on their tongue. 

I have a funny story about that. Cammie had a litter of 5 puppies (Sam is one of her pups). Well one of the puppies went to a family that noticed that she had a black spot on the back of her tongue. So they googled it and guess what they found? They found a thread on poodle forum where I had posted a reply saying that Cammie had a black spot on her tongue, and I posted a photo of Cammie with her tongue hanging out so that you could see the spot. So thanks to google and to poodle forum, my puppy buyers found out that their puppy's momma also had a black spot on her tongue! Too funny! I told them that they could have just called and asked! Here's the picture:


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

My Aussie growing up had spots on his tongue and so did our Heinz 57. Afaik it's not uncommon for dogs to have pigmented spots on their tongues.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Like others here have said, spots on tongues are normal. However, I would just like to add that if the spot is new or you notice it is raised, you should have it checked out by a vet.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Thanks all 

Yeah I knew tongue/mouth spots are normal for some dogs (especially those with merle or harliquin colours). My Aussie Shepherd has spots in his mouth.

Just never expected to see it on a totally white dog, haha


----------

